# Middle names to go w/ Simone



## bonjo808

I know my DH will hate the name Simone. I kinda like it, but can't think of a good middle name to go with it?? Any suggestions


----------



## mizzk

I cant think of a cool middle name to go with Simone atm but will come back to this thread if i do! Ive always thought Simone would make good middle name though because it sounds fab with lots of first names! It kinda goes with everything!


----------



## CeeCee2010

I doubt this will help but one of my friends is called "Simone Alicia" I always thought it sounded very pretty, unusual but not hard to pronounce :) X


----------



## LoolaBear

i used to work with someone called simone and she had a really really pretty middle name but cant for the life of me remember what it is! all i remember was thinking that it was really unique and pretty.
as soon as i remember i will let you know. xx


----------



## CedarWood

Simone is very pretty:flower:

Maybe:
Simone Octavia
Simone Rosette
Simone Alana


----------



## bonjo808

CedarWood said:


> Simone is very pretty:flower:
> 
> Maybe:
> Simone Octavia
> Simone Rosette
> Simone Alana


ooo I like Simone Alana...that flows well w/ our last name too which is very Italian!


----------



## Button#

Simone Andrea
Simone Aurora
Simone Clare
Simone Lara
Simone Eva


----------



## whitglass

one of my dearest friends is named Simone and her middle name is Isadora. 

Simone Isadora...i have always LOVED her name!!!! (and she often gets complimented on it :)


----------



## fairy_gem

Simone Eliana
Simone Ophelia
Simone Arrabella

Italian:

Simone Eleonora
Simone Gabriella
Simone Luciana
Simone Mariella
Simon Nerina
Simone Rosabelle/Rosabella

x


----------

